# Thinking about buying an RS6 V8TT.. Opinions welcome



## o2bavr6 (Jan 23, 2004)

Thinking about buying a 2003 RS6... Does anyone have any info on them like reliability, know issues etc?

All comments are appreciated


----------



## blkpain1.8t (Aug 21, 2006)

I am also strongly considering buying one. What I know so far is that Audi recommends doing the timing belt before the 80k mile mark because they suggest the belts go between 80k and 120k miles (typical VW/Audi maintenance). I've also heard the stock K04's can be problematic, with similar issues to the 2.7T motor. I haven't been able to find any solid information to substantiate that though.

I've also read several reviews that state displeasure with the braking; apparently the brakes are a little spongy/soft. I haven't yet had an opportunity to drive one to see for myself.


----------

